# Magic To Sign Pietrus



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

> Sources have confirmed to RealGM's Jarrod Rudolph that the Orlando Magic will sign free agent wing Mickael Pietrus to a contract on Wednesday.
> 
> Terms of the deal are not yet known and we will be delivering updates as we learn more.


:biggrin:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Good signing. He's just what the Magic needed.

They've still got to re-sign Evans and Dooling, and trade Bogans and Redick for a big man, IMO.

Pietrus...Evans
Turkoglu...Lee

That's a nice wing combo, but they are still seriously weak up front, outside of Mr. Manchild. Battie, Cook and Marcin Gortat ain't gonna cut it, and 'Shard Lewis isn't exactly a defensive or rebounding machine.

Get big, Orlando! Get big!


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Great piece to the puzzle, seem to remember some of us on here (JNice, Hobojoe) talking about Pietrus a few years ago too. Glad to see him finally making the move, should fit in well and really deserved more playing time under Nelson.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

good signing definately even if he turns out a half assed season, it would still be better than last year's ariza/evans/bogans/redick fiasco. now to find a real backup pg and a banger like reggie evans somehow.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Great news!
We need a PG now...


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah I love this move..... We finally have some defense on the perimeter now next to Jameer.

Now all we need is Kwame Brown or Reggie Evans type of banger down low and we'll be greatly improved......I would love to bring back both Mo and Dooling like Damien suggested but if nothing else, re-signing Dooling is a must. If Lee can come out and impress tho, then we can really do some serious damage next year.....


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Good signing guys.

I wanted him in Miami as Dorell seems to be gone, but atleast we (apparently) got James Jones.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

With Lee and Pietrus, you guys have relatively effectively filled the void at 2.

Maggette would've been excellent, but Pietrus isn't a bad second option.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Dre™ said:


> With Lee and Pietrus, you guys have relatively effectively filled the void at 2.
> 
> Maggette would've been excellent, but Pietrus isn't a bad second option.


I think Pietrus is a better fit being cheaper and younger. 

Great signing, I was really hoping Pietrus would end up in Dallas but I know that was just a pipe dream. No better place than the Magic if he's not going to Dallas. :clap:


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Pietrus' first interview as a Magic.

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/sports/orl-bk-mickael-pietrus-071008,0,2693975.story


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

"I like superman " LOL DIES.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

The Magic are also trying to work out a 2 year extension for Hedo so he would be signed up for the next 4 years. It sure sounds like the Magic are going to try and make a championship run with the team they have for the next 4 to 5 years. If Hedo's extension gets done, Nelson, Howard, Lewis, Hedo, Pietrus and Lee would all be signed up for the next 4 to 5 years. IMO the Magic biggest areas of concern are front court depth and PG depth. Besides that, the Magic are filling out pretty well. They can address both needs full time next year via the draft and FA.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

good because we need to keep this core intact.


----------



## Basketballjesus (May 30, 2007)

Oh thank Buddha!

I'm very gald to see Pietrus is gone from Oaktown.
When his mine was in the game, great player on both sides of the court and the other 81 games...a waste!

Either stepping out of bound or being caught looking around in the crowd during the game, the kid is werid. Good luck with Pietrus!

Go Warriors!


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Basketballjesus said:


> Oh thank Buddha!
> 
> I'm very gald to see Pietrus is gone from Oaktown.
> When his mine was in the game, great player on both sides of the court and the other 81 games...a waste!
> ...



Well we're happy to have him. He wont be thinkin about riding the bench, so his head should be in the game.... And if anyone can make him productive, SVG can. Just look @ what he did with Hedo in one year. Im expecting big things. If he can learn to focus(and i think he will under SVG), then the sky is the limit for this kid.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

well, you may be happy to rid yourself of pietrus, but look at your own roster before you start gloating. maggette for $10M? LOL I know we overpaid for Lewis last year, but losing out on Davis, Brand and winding up with Maggette? At least Lewis has a set skill and works well with DHoward. What will Maggette really bring to the table 

On a bright note, I think this ends the JJ Redick era in Orlando.


----------



## Basketballjesus (May 30, 2007)

Hey BlueMagic, I completely agree, if you can get Pietrus to focus, he's a great player on both ends of the court, that can play some "D" and run the court and hit some three's, good luck with Pietrus.

But it sounds like DeanWoof needs to cuddle with his Daddy, he’s all irate over players that don't even play in Orlando, Baron Davis, Elton Brand, Corey Maggette and nobody was even speaking about the Warrior's roster??? Just Pietrus, Mr. Angry Boy.

Good Luck next season!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Definitely a good signing for the Magic. Barring any injuries, they should be a force in the East again, and I can see them getting to at least the ECF.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

actually i dont cuddle with my Daddy


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Pietrus is a good signing. Much better than Duhon IMO. I don't really understand why Duhon was our #1 target. Maybe Otis had defending Billups in mind.

I wish we had been a little more ballsy in the draft though. Mario Chalmers was there at the beginning of the 2nd round and could have been had pretty cheap. The guy is going to be a top notch backup PG, if not a starter in the league. Also - take a shot for the future on DeVon Hardin. We probably could have just bought the rights to him.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

> wish we had been a little more ballsy in the draft though. Mario Chalmers was there at the beginning of the 2nd round and could have been had pretty cheap. The guy is going to be a top notch backup PG, if not a starter in the league


totaly agree...


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

I would've loved to pick someone else up too but the asking price was extremely high this year......i think Miami had to give up 2 mil + 2 future 2nd rounders to get Chalmers...Most of the players worth getting were gone by pick #40 anyway so Otis probably thought the risk wasn't worth it....I like what he's done so far tho....


----------

